# [SOLVED] Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation



## csmithjr94 (Sep 5, 2011)

I upgraded from Windows XP to
Vista with the installation Dvd, but
on the final step of the installation
someone turned it off becuase they
said it was froze for about 10min.
Now everytime i try to boot I get
the message
"The computer restarted
unexpectedly or encountered an
unexpected error. Windows
installation cannot proceed. To
install Windows, click Ok to restart
the computer, and then restart the
installation."
I tried booting from the DVD but
the option never comes up. In BIOS it says idea drive not present. The jumpers are on Cs & I checked the cables to make sure its plugged in correctly. The lights still blink green on the front of the drives when I turn it on. I take an Information Technology 2 class but i tried everything I know. There
is no way that i know of, that will
get me past the error message Its a
Dimension E310.
& I'm trying to get it fixed by football season for fantasy football


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

Hi do you have the cd\dvd drive set as first boot device is the hdd and dvd drive sharing the ide cable is the dvd drive jumper set to slave


----------



## csmithjr94 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

The cd/dvd drive is first. They share the same cable & rhe jumper is on cable select. I swtiched from cs to slave & it still didnt work so i switched back


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

Do you have the data off you need?


----------



## csmithjr94 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

Yes, i have a copy on an external hard drive


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

Well was going to suggest running something like "Kill Disk" to format the main drive again and then try running the install disk again but you are not seeing "press any key to boot to cd" so that suggests another problem. What is the "idea" drive Bios does not see? I am not sure what that means or has to do with this. Does bios see main drive? That is all that matters.
Have you considered can this system use Windows Vista. Is the hardware ok and are there drivers for it? Can you boot to XP cd and install XP?


----------



## csmithjr94 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

Sorry. that was a typo, i meant "Ide" drive(which is the main drive) is not present.
Any disks i tried does not boot
& it does meet the requirements for vista


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

Time for a new hard drive as if the bios doesn't see it and it won't install Vista, you are really done here.


----------



## csmithjr94 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Computer Restarted unexpectedly during installation*

Ok thanks for the help. I kinda figured that was it but I wanted to be sure b4 I bought another one


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah we really are out of other possibilities now.


----------

